# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  [ رخصة مبدعة .. لمبدعات ابوظبي ]

## al3yo0on 2009

بسمـ الله الرحمن الرحـيمـ 


السلـامـ عليكمـ ورحمهـ الله وبركـاتهـ 

يا هلـا والله فيكمـ .. اشحالكمـ ،، شخباركمـ ،، شو مسوين ،، عساكمـ بخير

ان شاء الله 

.
.
.

وبعـد عناء وجهـد الحمدلله

قدرت احصـل ع متطلبات رخصهـ مبدعهـ .. كان طلب احدى الخوات الموجودات في المنتدى 

لأني نزلت عن 

رخصة انطلاق في دبي

و

رخصة اعتماد في الشارقة 

من خلال هالرابط بتجوفونهمـ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=649988

.
.
.

رخصة مبدعهـ 

بتحصلونهـا في دائرية البلديات والزراعة 

بلدية أبوظبي ،، بلدية العين

طبعن قبل لا اتروحون هالأماكن لازم اتحصلون موافقة من مجلس سيدات أعمال ابوظبي 

وعدد التراخيص ترخيص واحد لكل منزل 

اللالتزام بكل اللوائح والشروط 

.
.
.

بعد ما اتحصلون موافقة من مجلس سيدات اعمال ابوظبي

ومن بعده اتروحون البلدية 

اخر نقطة بتكون عشان الرخصة 

انهـ اتحصلون على عضوية من غرفة تجارة وصناعة دبي

.
.
.

شروطهـا : 

لـا للعمالة الوافدهـ 

لـا يجوز تأجير الرخصة لشخص آخر 

لـازم يكون المنتج ماله حس يعني الييران ما ينزعجون منكمـ بسبب الريحة ولا الصوت الخ الخ 

المحافظة ع النظافة والصحة العامة والامن 

لـا يجوز وقف السيارات الخاصة المستخدمة للاغراض التاجرية ليلًا بما يتنافى مع الشكل العام للاحياء السكنية 

لـا للبيع عن التجزئة 

لـا يجوز تخزين مواد سامهـ خارج جدران المنزل 

لوحهـ اعلانية للمنتج خارج المنزل لجذب المارهـ 

تفتيش مفاجئ 

الترخيص لنشاط واحد فقط 

.
.
.

للحصول على الرخصهـ :

مقدمي الطلب من امارة بوظبي 

21 فما فوق

موافقة ولي الامر 

مدة الترخيص سنة واحدهـ

التوقيع ع تعهد بالالتزام كافة الشروط والقوانين 

.
.
.

البرامج التي يمكن الحصول على ترخيص مبدعهـ :

تجارة التمور ، اللبن ، البهارات والتوابل ، العود والبخور والطيب ، مستحضرات التجميل ومستلزماتهـ ، نقش الحناء ، اعمال الخط والرسم ، خياطة الملابس النسائية ، تجميل السيدات ، تصوير المستندات ، الترجمة القانونية ، تصميم ديكور ، خدمات افراح ، استشارات في مجال الخدمات التربوية ، اعمال الاشغال اليدوية والبيئية ، التدريب على فن التجميل بالمكياج [ بدون اصدار شهادات ] ، الشيل والعبايات 

.
.
.

ان شاء الله افدتكمـ بنـات بوظبي وتاجراتهـا 

الموضوع متعوب عليهـ ولو كلمة شكـرن تكـفي ^^" 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يعطيج العافية اختي .. فعلا مميزة و جهد طيب تشكرين عليه

----------


## ميميه88

الساااااااالفه ثرها جذيه وانا اتحرا تعال وتاجر زين ماسويت ويوني الشرطه :Smile:

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يعطيج العافية اختي .. فعلا مميزة و جهد طيب تشكرين عليه


 
الله يعافـيج حبيبتـي 

العفو والله تسـلمين ع المرور 

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> الساااااااالفه ثرها جذيه وانا اتحرا تعال وتاجر زين ماسويت ويوني الشرطه


هههههههههههههـ .. 

الحمدلله ،، الحينه روحي قدمـي 

وادعلينـا بالدعوه الحلوهـ 

تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## أم الخليفي

مشكوره عزيزني ...


وربي وفقج

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكوره عزيزني ...
> 
> 
> وربي وفقج


 
العفو حبيبتـي 

اجمعين ان شاء الله 

تسـلمين والله ع المرور الطيب

----------


## كلاسيك

ما شاالله عليج

فعلا مبدعة

ربي يوفقج و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج... شرحج روعة و شغل متعوب عليه..

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> ما شاالله عليج
> 
> فعلا مبدعة
> 
> ربي يوفقج و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج... شرحج روعة و شغل متعوب عليه..


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي 

ويوفقج الجميع ان شاء الله 

تسـلمين ع المرور الطيب ^^

موفقهـ

----------


## طيف_uae

تسلمييييييييييين الغاليه عالمجهود الطيب


ربي يوفقج

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> تسلمييييييييييين الغاليه عالمجهود الطيب
> 
> 
> ربي يوفقج


 
الله يسلمج حبيبتـي 

ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

تسـلمين ع المرور

----------


## نور زوجها

يزاج الله كل خير....

ولو عندي أسئلة بسالج باذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

يزاج الله خير 

يس عند سوال هل اخذ الرخصه اجبارى 

للتاجره واالسموحه على المغثه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يزاج الله كل خير....
> 
> ولو عندي أسئلة بسالج باذن الله


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي ع المروور

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيه ولا هنتي

انا فالخدمه حياج فأي وقت

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> يس عند سوال هل اخذ الرخصه اجبارى 
> 
> للتاجره واالسموحه على المغثه


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتي 

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ 

لا حبيبتي مب اجباااري هالرخصة ..

بس الرخصة اتساعدج بأنج بعدين اترومين تفتحين محل

واتشاركين فالمعارض 

ويمكن يعني لا سمح الله يلغون بعدين انه اتاجرين فالبيت فانتي بتكون عندج رخصة 

يعني محد يروم يقولج شي

موفقهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> كان في استفسار من ماما سلطـان حول الرسوم .. 
> 
> ماعندي اي فكرهـ عن الرسوم بس بإمكانكمـ انهـ تستفسرون : 
> 
> مكتب مجلس سيدات أعمال أبوظبي
> هاتف: 026177237/026177531/026177526

----------


## dxb-bride

مشكووره حبوبه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكووره حبوبه


العفو حبوبهـ

تسـلمين والله ع المرور

----------


## cherry1

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي ع المرور

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ ولا هنتي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

:Sha2:

----------


## HinD...!

مشكوووووووورة

----------


## مريم شاملي

موفقين

----------


## مريم شاملي

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر ال

----------


## mozani

ربي يوفقج و يرزقج الجنه يا رب

----------


## الغلا زايد

مشكورة الغالية على هذى المعلومات المفيدة الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتج الغالية

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكوووووووورة


 
العفو حبيبتـي 

تسـلمين والله ع المروور

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر ال


تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي ع المرور وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> موفقين


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي ع المرور

موفقهـ

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر ال


 
تسـلمين حبيبتـي ع المرور

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> ربي يوفقج و يرزقج الجنه يا رب


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي 

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ 

موفقهـ دوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكورة الغالية على هذى المعلومات المفيدة الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتج الغالية


 
العفو حبيبتـي  
وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ ..

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين شي طيب

----------


## ALROA

تسلمي الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## الود4

يعطيج ربي العافية

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يعطيج ربي العافية


 
الله يعافيج حبيبتـي

تسـلمين ع الرد

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

خخخخخخخخخخخ توي أعرف
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## شمس خالد

مميز جدا جدا


ماقصرتي اختي
بارك الله فيج

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> خخخخخخخخخخخ توي أعرف
> الله يعطيج العافيه


 
الحمدلله يوم انج عرفتي 

ههههههههههههههه

الله يعافيج حبيبتـي 

تسـلمين ع المرور

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مميز جدا جدا
> 
> 
> ماقصرتي اختي
> بارك الله فيج


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي 

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## @ام ذياب@

مشكوره الغالية 
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكوره الغالية 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله الف خير


 
العفو حبيبتـي 

تسـلمين والله حياتي وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## الغلا زايد

مشكوووووووورة الغالية على هذا الجهد الكبير و الله يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مشكوووووووورة الغالية على هذا الجهد الكبير و الله يعطيج الف عافية


العفو حبيبتـي تسـلمين والله هذا واجبنـا 

اذا ما خدمنا بنات البلاد نخدمـ منو عـيل 

ربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## مريم شاملي

اللهم ارحم اخي وغفر له ووسع مدخله وجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> اللهم ارحم اخي وغفر له ووسع مدخله وجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه


 
آمين يارب

----------


## bellegirl

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> يزاج الله خير


 
تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي 

وربي يعطيج الف الف عافيهـ

----------


## كسرتيم77

يزاج الله خير ختيه

----------


## رحلة أمل

اب
اب
اب


للفائده .. ومشكوووره ياصاحبة الموضووووووع

----------


## BenT Flan

جزاج الله خير

----------


## لمسات بوظبي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووره ياعيوني

----------


## روح طفله

مشكوورة فدييتج وربي يوفقج
..
..
العمر 21 واييد كح كح ههههههه

----------


## مها الجنوب

مشكوووووووووووووورة الغلا

----------


## لوله الحلوة

تسلمين يالغالية ع المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## سحابة الليل

جزاكي الله خيرا والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية على مجهودك

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين الغلا علي الموضوع الرائع

----------


## رحلة أمل

بالتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## rayo0oma

للأسف اني تحت ال21 سنه  :Frown:  

مشكووووره الغلا

----------


## مراسلة

تسلمين الغاليه 
وربي يجزيج الخير

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

مشكوووره الغلا

ويزاج الله خير على هالمعلومات

والله صدق افدتينا

^^

----------


## RMAD

تسلمين غناتي ع المجهود الطيب

ودي اخذ الرخصه بس بعدني نونو ع هالسوالف خخخخ

حسيت السالفه جديه وتخوووف

----------


## banota.a7

موفقه الغلا ..

لاهنتي..

وتوضيحج الراحه يا في وقته ...

----------


## ام رامس

لحينه رخصه مبدعه 
مجاناااااا ولا بفلوس

----------


## UmSawaf

يعطيج العافية اختي .. فعلا مميزة و جهد طيب تشكرين عليه

----------


## ربي يرزقني

روعه ماشاءالله يزاج الله خير بس اعتقد مافيها رسوم صح ومشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## نبض حساس

مشكوره يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم علاوي+

يزاج الله خير 
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم علاوي+

يزاج الله خير 
والله يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## SketcH

الله يعطيج الف عافية على التوضيح

----------


## شايفه عمري

جزاكي الله الف خييييير

----------


## عشق بدوي

يعطيج العافيه 
كنت ادور مثل هالمعلومات

----------


## *أم غالية *

يزاج الله خير 
والله يوفقج أختي

----------


## مريوم الأموره

شكرا....بالتوفيق

----------


## >>الحنين<<

يزاج الله خير وما قصرتي حبيبتي

----------


## الياسية

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## اوبريتر

يزاج الله خيير 

موضوع فنان الصراحه ^^

----------


## النفسجيه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## أم سهيل88

يعطيج العافية ختيه عالموضوع المفيد

----------


## اناستازيا

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## *Miss creative*

تسلميييين يالغاليه .. يزاج الله كل خير عالمجهود الطيب

----------


## miss.H

الغاليه ما تعرفين كم رسووم هالرخصه ؟؟؟

----------


## روح الوفاء

طلعت سالفه والله 

ع العموم مشكووورة ،،

----------


## mimosa

الله يعطييج العافية

----------


## SAMRAA

يزاج الله خير اختي على التوضيح

وربي يوفقج ويرزقج الرزق الحلال الطيب

----------


## hano0ode

لو سمحتوا كيف اخذ موافقة من مجلس سيدات اعمال ابوظبي ؟

لاني انا طالبة و هاي اول مرة ادش مجال التجارة و ابا اعرف اللي علي و مو علي لاني مابا اتغربل  :Frown: 

بليز ساعدوني..

----------


## مشتاقة لقطر

شكرااااا

عليها شي رسوم ؟؟

----------


## x_sweetya_X

موضوع متعوب عليه الله يوفقج عزيزتي

----------


## اسيرة العين

يسلموه ياقلبي

----------


## دلوعةزوجي

يسلموا على هذا المجهود.

----------


## BINT SHJ

مشكووووووووووره الغلا

----------


## فديتني ظبيانيه

الله يجزيج الخيييييييييييير

----------


## ريمييه

الف شكر لج غاليتي

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

مشكوره حبيبتي ع مجهودج الطيب وعساج ع القوه دوم

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## ام مهاراى

في ميزان حسناتج وبالتوفيق للكل

----------


## حزن قلبي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ام الوفاء

الللة يعطيج العافية

----------


## شفا الخواطر

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله عليج .... مجهود كبير تشكرين عليه 

مشكووووووووووورة

----------


## أم ريانM

مووووووووووووفقه أختي :Smile:

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل واسرافيل ، اعصمنا من فتن الدنيا ووفقنا لما تُحب وترضى، وثبتنا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ـ ولا تضلنا بعد أن هديتنا وكن لنا عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً و ناصراً. آمين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## ماما امولة

مشكوووووووووورة الغلا

----------


## AUMESSA

يزاج اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه خير ..... ساعدتي وايد حريم ما يدرون بالموضوع

ربي يوفقج دنيا وآخرة

----------


## مريوم11

تسلمين الغالية ع المعلومات الهامه ...والله يوفقج دنيا وآخرة...

----------


## salolo

مشكوره فديتج ما قصرتي

----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

*مشكوره ختيه وربي يوفقج*

----------


## رمال ناعمة

الحمد لله

----------


## شوك و ورد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## زورق*أمل

يزاج الله خير أختي ... الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## شوك و ورد

يزاج الله خير

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

للرفع

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

بارك الله فيج مووضوع تستحقين عليه احلى ورده 


الله يعطيج العافية :Smile:

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

تسلمين حبيبي روااااااااااااضي  :55: 

يلـه يمكن مستقبلا اطلعلي رخصه خخخخخخخخخخخخ..

----------


## توته79

موفقييين

----------


## مون لايت

مشكوره عزيزني ...

----------


## *Miss creative*

تسلمين الغاليه ...
وربي يوفقج ويعطيج الف الف عافيه *

----------


## Mall.08

ما فهمت نقظه لا للعمالة الوافدة ؟؟

يعني لازم اللي تقوم بالمشروع تكون مواطنه مب وافده؟؟
والا القصد ما نستعين بموظفين وافدين؟؟

توضيح بليييييز ^^

----------


## pink.panther

يزاج الله خير

----------


## غلا القحطاني

زين تأجير الفساااتين ؟

----------


## اام سعود

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## الفيروزي

يزاج الله ألف خير

 :Smile:

----------


## ام حميد 2007

ربي يوفقج انشاءالله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين

----------


## Reem Marzouqi

مشكورة حبيبتي على الشرح

انا عندي استفسار او استفسارااااات بصراحة
هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى و انا مبتدأة في مجال التجارة و ما عندي اي فكرة عن اي شي هههههههه
مشروعي هو تصميم وازياء, عندي مجموعة فساتين زفاف (للعرايس) من تصميمي و ببدأ انشاء الله أأجرهم و انزل اعلانات بعد العيد
وين اقدر انزل اعلان في المنتدى؟
و هل انا محتاجة لخرصة؟ ولا لانهم من تصميمي عادي ما احتاج؟

و مشكورة مرة ثانية على الشرح الجميل  :Smile:

----------


## نيروز الشام

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## #..Lamar..#

للررررررفع

----------


## ش.ـف غ.ـيري

ما شاءءء الله موضوع كامل .. 

بس انا عنديه استفسار ,؟؟

الحين انا ابا اييب فلبينيه عشان تجميل السيدات 

و فوق من الشروط ممنوع للعماله الوافده !! 

شوه الترتيب 

و كل الشروط تناسبني انا خاطري مثلا عشان التنظيف اييب جهاز معقم و اخذ اكياس 
لادوات البدكير و المنكير ,, و تفتح الكيس هاي جدام الزبونه عسب ترتاح و تككون متطمنه 

بس شوه الحل في هالموضوع

----------


## *Miss creative*

مشكوره اختي ...
ويعطيج الف عافيه ...

----------


## ما لقيت اسم

مجهود طيب 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## bahooy sweet

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
بوركتي

----------


## ام كريم111

جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك.بس ابي اسالك الله يباركلك ها الرخصه ماتنفع الوافدين؟؟؟

----------


## الرومانسية89

شكرا اختي عالمعلومة 
بس سؤال كم المبلغ ماكتبتي المبلغ 
وسهله تطلع عالطول الرخصة ولا ؟؟؟

----------


## نفثات انثى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكورة اختي وجزاكي الله خير سلمت يداكي من كل شر استفسار الغالية الرخصة خاصة بالمواطنين فقط ولا مسموح للوافدين وكم قيمتها افيديني جزاكي الله خير

----------


## ريما990

بالتوفيق

----------

